# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών

## ria

*Διατροφή των Σπίνων           

 

**Η διατροφή των σπίνων περιορίζεται μόνο στους σπόρους ,στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι αρκετοί για να κρατήσουν έναν σπίνο σε καλή κατάσταση. Οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς υποστηρίζουν ότι οι σπόροι αποτελούν την βάση για οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα, παρόλα αυτά οι σκέτοι σπόροι είναι και εκείνοι που θα οδηγήσουν έναν σπίνο να νοσήσει αν δίνονται μόνο αυτοί καθαυτοί σε μακροπρόθεσμη βάση.*
*Παίρνουμε παράδειγμα από τα άγρια είδη τα οποία ναι μεν επιλέγουν περισσότερο  τους σπόρους αλλά έχουν την δυνατότητα να ψάξουν και να διαλέξουν τι θα φάνε, έχουν μια πλήρη και ποικίλη διατροφή. Αν λείπει κάποια ουσία για παράδειγμα από το σώμα τους, το ένστικτό, τους βοηθάει να την εντοπίσουν για να λάβουν την διατροφή που τους χρειάζεται.*
*Ωστόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι οι περισσότεροι σπίνοι που ζουν στο κλουβί προέρχονται από ένα άγριο είδος το οποίο ζούσε ελεύθερο στο εξωτερικό πλέον σπίνοι όπως για παράδειγμα τα gouldian θεωρούνται ένα είδος που είναι έτοιμο να εξαφανιστεί. Πιστεύετε λοιπόν ότι με κάποιους σπόρους οι σπίνοι σας θα είναι ευτυχισμένοι και υγιείς ,αν ναι δυστυχώς κάνετε λάθος.*
*Μετά από πολύ διάβασμα και πολύ ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο αλλά και παρακολουθώντας  την συμπεριφορά τους μέσα στο κλουβί (περνούσαν πολύ χρόνο στον πάτο του κλουβιού ψάχνοντας για κάτι) κατάλαβα ότι έψαχναν και για κάτι άλλο στην διατροφή τους. Αρχικά λοιπόν τους πρόσθεσα κάτι απλό, λίγο μαρούλι, ξεκίνησαν αμέσως να το δοκιμάζουν, το ίδιο έκανα και με λίγο σταφύλι,  δεν πήρε πολύ χρόνο και τώρα έχουν μια ποικιλία τροφών.
*

*Πώς να μάθετε τους σπίνους να δοκιμάζουν νέες τροφές:*

 

*Αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές είναι και το πρόβλημα .Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σπίνων αγορασμένο από πετ σόπ δεν γνωρίζει να τρώει κάτι άλλο πέραν από σπόρους, επίσης δεν έχει κανέναν να τον εκπαιδεύσει .Συνήθως ξεκινάμε από κάτι απλό ,βράζουμε λίγο μαύρο αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι για λίγο μέχρι να μαλακώσει το στραγγίζουμε και το θέτουμε σε μια αυγοθήκη ως λιχουδιά(δεν ξεχνάμε ποτέ να αφαιρέσουμε το μπολάκι κατά  την διάρκεια της ημέρας  με το μαγειρεμένο ρύζι καθώς μετά από κάποιες ώρες είναι πηγή μικροβίων). Αν δεν το δοκιμάσουν δεν απογοητευόμαστε αλλά το ξανακάνουμε συχνά μέχρι να δοκιμάσουν. Αν τα καταφέρουμε προσθέτουμε την επόμενη φορά και κάποια λαχανικά όπως καρότο, αρακά.*


*Ο μύθος των Pellets:*

 

*Ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα τα pellets παρόλο που κάποιοι τα παρουσιάζουν ως την σούπερ τροφή. Λυπάμαι αλλά για εμένα δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Αν οι σπίνοι σας δεν ανταποκρίνονται εύκολα στην φρέσκια τροφή και δοκιμάσετε τα pellets ,όντως μπορεί να τα δοκιμάσουν και μπορεί για λίγο καιρό να δείχνουν όλα καλά ,στην πραγματικότητα όμως καμιά υπερτροφή δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τις βιταμίνες των φρέσκων φρούτων και λαχανικών. Μπορείτε να τα προσφέρετε σαν λιχουδιά που και που μαζί με τους σπόρους αλλά όπως και μείς δεν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε μόνο με ψωμί, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους σπίνους μας. Επίσης καλό είναι πριν δώσουμε οποιοδήποτε παρόμοιο συμπλήρωμα να ελέγξουμε τα συστατικά της εταιρίας και τι επεξεργασίες έχουν υποστεί.* 


*Ζωντανή τροφή:*

 


*Πολλοί φοβούνται να δώσουν στους σπίνους ζωντανή τροφή, είτε από άγνοια ,είτε γιατί δεν γνωρίζουν αν την χρειάζονται στην πραγματικότητα. Η ζωντανή τροφή είναι μια άριστη πηγή πρωτεϊνών που σίγουρα χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής πολλοί σπίνοι. Πολλά συνηθισμένα ήδη δεν την χρειάζονται τόσο αλλά δεν κάνει απαραίτητα και κακό η λήψη τους, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα αν έχουν να ταΐσουν και μικρά. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποια πιο εξωτικά είδη που τους είναι απαραίτητη όπως για παράδειγμα τα waxbill που για να αναπαραχθούν χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε ζωντανή τροφή. Οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς χρησιμοποιούν τα mealworms καθώς και αποξηραμένα έντομα ,καλό είναι πριν δώσουμε οτιδήποτε στους σπίνους μας να γνωρίζουμε τους προμηθευτές ώστε να μην φέρουμε παράσιτα και μικρόβια στο κοπάδι μας.  * 


*Συμπληρώματα –Βιταμίνες:*

 
*Αν καταφέρετε να δώσετε μια εξισορροπημένη διατροφή στους σπίνους έχετε ξεπεράσει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που μπορεί να εμφάνιζαν στο μέλλον. Ωστόσο είναι μερικές βιταμίνες που δεν βρίσκονται στα περισσότερα τρόφιμα.*
*Οι σπίνοι έχουν ανάγκη για παράδειγμα από βιταμίνη D3 , βιταμίνη Α ,Ασβέστιο, Ιώδιο. Στην πραγματικότητα η D3 βιταμίνη παράγεται μέσα στο σώμα του πουλιού από την έκθεση του στον ήλιο ,αν τα πουλιά δεν παράγουν για κάποιο λόγο σωστά την βιταμίνη αυτή προκύπτει σαν αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση το παρακάτω :*
*Η βιταμίνη D3  δεν παράγεται με αποτέλεσμα να μην απορροφάται το ασβέστιο στο σώμα του πουλιού και αυτό να προκαλέσει αποδυνάμωση των μυών, δυστοκία και πολλές άλλες ασθένειες. Πέραν λοιπόν της συχνής έκθεσης στον ήλιο πρέπει να παρέχουμε απαραίτητα σουπιοκκόκαλο καθώς και συμπληρώματα πολυβιταμινών στο νερό σε αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα ώστε να βοηθήσουμε τυχόν προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν.*

*Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές:*

 

*Απαγορευμένες:*
*Μερικά σκούρα πράσινα λαχανικά σε συχνή χρήση μπορούν να προκαλέσουν περισσότερο κακό ,παρά καλό (π.χ  σπανάκι, πικραλίδα, φύλλα μπρόκολου, μαύρο λάχανο) ,οι τροφές αυτές είναι πλούσιες σε οξαλικά άλατα τα οποία εμποδίζουν την απορρόφηση ασβεστίου. Ενώ λοιπόν τα τρόφιμα αυτά έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε ασβέστιο στην πραγματικότητα μπορούν να κάνουν περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό αν δίνονται σε συνεχή βάση. Παρόλα αυτά ένα καλό κόλπο για να μπορείτε να τα δίνεται πιο ελεύθερα είναι πριν τα τοποθετήσετε στο κλουβί να τα ζεματίζεται έτσι ώστε να μειώνεται η επίδραση των οξαλικών αλάτων.*
*Απαγορευμένα:**
Αλκοόλ & αλκοολούχα ποτά 
Αβοκάντο 
Σπαράγγια 
Καφεΐνη 
Σοκολάτα 
Καφές  
Μελιτζάνα 
Πολύ αλατισμένα τρόφιμα* 
*Καλαμπόκι (αποθηκευμένο σε περιοχές με πολύ υγρασία)
Γαλακτοκομικών Προϊόντων (τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν να αφομοιώσουν τη λακτόζη) 
Μανιτάρια 
Ελιές 
Κρεμμύδι 
Ραβέντι 
Αναψυκτικά (με καφεΐνη ή τα αναψυκτικά τύπου κόλα) 
Σπανάκι (και γενικά τα σκούρα πράσινα λαχανικά)*
*Τσάι* 


*Επιτρεπόμενες:*
*Αν δεν αρέσει κάτι στα πουλιά μπορείτε να δοκιμάζετε κάτι άλλο καθώς το κάθε πουλί έχει διαφορετικές προτιμήσεις. Διατηρείτε πάντα φρέσκους τους σπόρους και έχετε διαθέσιμο φρέσκο νερό καθημερινά. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να αφαιρούνται από το κλουβί τα φρέσκα λαχανικά εντός της ίδιας ημέρας έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγεται ή συσσώρευση μικροβίων.*
*Επιτρεπόμενες:*
*Αγγούρι*
*Μαρούλι*
*Πιπεριά*
*Μήλο σε φέτες
Βερίκοκο 
Μπανάνα 
Φύτρες φασολιών (Mung και Τριγωνέλλα) 
Μούρα (Blackberry)
Πλιγούρι 
Λάχανο λευκό
Κουνουπίδι 
Καρότο (λεπτές φέτες, χωρίς χόρτα) 
Κεράσι 
Αυγό καλά βρασμένο(με κέλυφος) 
Φέτες σταφυλιού 
Φασολάκια (μαγειρευτά και πουρέ) 
Γκουάβα 
Μάνγκο 
Πεπόνι
Φυσικό γιαούρτι (Με προβιοτικά) 
Νεκταρίνι 
Βρώμη 
Πορτοκάλι (σε μικρό βαθμό περιέχει πολλά οξέα)
Ροδάκινο 
Μπιζέλια (μαγειρευτά και πουρέ) 
Αχλάδι 
Κριθάρι 
Ανανάς 
Πατάτες (χωρίς δέρμα και βραστά) 
Κολοκύθα 
**Ρύζι: Λευκό ή Καφέ (μαγειρεμένα) 
Φράουλα 
Γλυκό Πατάτες (βρασμένες) 
Σμέουρου*

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ρία, πολύ "μαζεμένο" και κατατοπιστικό άρθρο!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Γεια σου ρε Ρια....Εμενα που εχω πνιγει απο τους σπινους με βοηθησε παρα πολυ....Ευχαριστω

----------


## geam

μπράβο γειτονοπούλα μου!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ καλό και βοηθητικό!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά το πουλάκι στο τέλος του άρθρου με τα κόκκινα μάτια πως ονομάζεται?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πρεπει να ειναι μεταλλαξη diamond finch

----------


## ria

> Παιδιά το πουλάκι στο τέλος του άρθρου με τα κόκκινα μάτια πως ονομάζεται?


ειναι common waxbill σχετικα σπανιο εδω στην ελλαδα και πολυ ακριβο σε σχεση με το μεγεθος του(μικροτερο απο zebra και society)




> πρεπει να ειναι μεταλλαξη diamond finch


τσ τσ τσ θα σε μαλωσω...τι σου μαθαινω βρε εγω τοσο καιρο????χαχαχ

----------


## ponak21

Πολυ καλο!!!!Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αρτιότατο, μπράβο Ριάκι!

----------


## COMASCO

τελειο αρθρο!!!με βοηθησε παρα πολυ λογω του οτι σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και θελω να ξερω αρκετα πραγματα για αυτο το ειδος...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ καλο αρθρο Ρια...
Μονο μια ερωτησουλα....ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα μπορω να του βαζω φρουτα και λαχανικα;

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο!!! και καταποτιστικο αρθρο!!! Ρια σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Ρία,χρησιμότατο άρθρο!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ καλο αρθρο!!

----------


## Chopper

Μιά ερώτηση.Σε τί συχνότητα δίνουμε τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα?2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα?

----------


## ria

> Μιά ερώτηση.Σε τί συχνότητα δίνουμε τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα?*2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα*?


μια χαρουλα ειναι οσο γραφεις..να παρατηρεις μονο τις κουτσουλιες μηπως σε καποια λαχανικα-φρουτα τους κανει διαρροια ωστε να τα σταματησεις εγκαιρως..

----------


## dxr-halk

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά. Να μαθαίνουμε και τίποτα καινούργιο.  :Youpi:

----------


## Chopper

Αρακάς και ντομάτα επιτρέπονται?Μπιζέλια εννοούμε και τον αρακά στο αρχικό πόστ?
Άν ναι ο αρακάς θα πρεπει να ναι ωμός ή μαγειρευτός όπως τον τρώμε εμείς?Φαντάζομαι χωρίς κρεμμύδια στο μαγείρεμα και λοιπά μυρωδικά.
Επίσης το μπρόκολο ξέρετε άν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## jk21

Μπιζελι ειναι αλλο λαχανικο .Ο αρακας ειναι ενα πολυ καλο λαχανικο που μπορει να δινουμε αβραστο ,μολις ξεκαταψχθει ή φρεσκο .πολλες βιταμινες αλλα και πρωτεινες στη συσταση του !!!

το ιδιο και το μπροκολο.οχι μονο επιτρεπεται αλλα επιβαλλεται ! 

η ντοματα οχι οτι ειναι τοξικη ,αλλα να δινεις (αν την τρωνε ) μονο το συμπαγες σαρκωδες μερος της ,οσο μπορεις χωρις τα ζουμια της  .το αλλο χαλα ευκολα  .εκτος των αλλων φουλ στο αντιοξειδωτικο λυκοπενιο

----------


## Orix

Το αυγουλάκι το βραστό το δίνουμε με το ασπράδι ή μόνο κρόκο? Και λεει με το κέλυφος, δηλαδή σπάμε το κέλυφος σε κομματάκια και το βαζουμε στη αυγουλιέρα?
Κάθε πότε βάζουμε αυγουλάκι?

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ έβρασα ένα αυγό και επειδή δέν το τρωγαν έτσι το έκανα τρίμα με multi και έτσι το φαγαν.
Χρόνη όλο το αυγό όπως είναι,είτε στο multi είτε σε κομματάκια.Με κέλυφος,με ασπράδι,με κρόκο με όλα!
Απ ότι ξέρω σε περιόδους που δέν τα ετοιμάζουμε για αναπαραγωγή και άν δέν έχουμε πτερόροια μία φορά την εβδομάδα απ ότι έχω μάθει και γώ.

----------


## Orix

> Εγώ έβρασα ένα αυγό και επειδή δέν το τρωγαν έτσι το έκανα τρίμα με multi και έτσι το φαγαν.
> Χρόνη όλο το αυγό όπως είναι,είτε στο multi είτε σε κομματάκια.Με κέλυφος,με ασπράδι,με κρόκο με όλα!
> Απ ότι ξέρω σε περιόδους που δέν τα ετοιμάζουμε για αναπαραγωγή και άν δέν έχουμε πτερόροια μία φορά την εβδομάδα απ ότι έχω μάθει και γώ.


Eυχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Ζωχό και ραδίκια κάνει για παραδείσια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Στα παραδεισια παιδια κανει να δινουμε ζωχο και ταραξακο;

----------


## Chopper

Στο θέμα αυτό http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82 λέει Ευθύμη ότι κάνουν για όλα τα πουλιά.Εγώ πού και πού όταν βρώ σε βιολογική λαική τους δίνω λίγο ζωχό και ραδίκι.

----------


## Orix

> Eυχαριστώ


Καλά έχουνε πέσει με τα μούτρα στο αυγό. Χεχε. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο κρατάει το βρασμένο αυγό και τριμένο στο multi όταν το έχεις στο ψυγείο?

----------


## Chopper

Κανα 3ήμερο?Τόσο πιστεύω,άντε 4.

----------


## jk21

σε ενα τριημερο να το εχεις δωσει .αλλα αν εχει και φρυγανια ανακατεμενη μαζι του ή νιφαδες βρωμης .σκετο θα σου ελεγα διημερο 


ΕΥΘΥΜΗ τωρα ειδα για το ζωχο και τον ταραξακο .Δεν κανει ... επιβαλλεται αν εχεις !

----------


## blackmailer

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, το λευκό Millet είναι η λεγόμενη παπαγαλίνη ή το Panicum; επίσης η παπαγαλίνη ποιό απο όλα τα millet είναι;  προσπαθώ λίγο να δώ μήπως μπορέσω να βρώ τα διάφορα είδη Millet μεμονωμένα και να τα αγοράζω ξεχωριστά ώστε να τα αναμειγνύω εγώ για τα πουλάκια μου και έχω χαθεί λίγο!

----------


## jk21

Nεκταριε συνηθως η παπαγαλινη η λεγομενη ,ειναι μιξη καποιων τυπων millet και οχι ενα 

για τα millet οτι πιο εγκυρο υπαρχει ,θα το βρεις στον fao.org τον παγκοσμιο οργανισμο για τα τροφιμα .

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w1808e/w1808e0k.htm

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0818e/t0818e00.htm

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0818e/t0818e01.htm

και εδω η θρεπτικη τους αξια 

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0818e/t0818e0d.htm




> *TABLE 21: Essential amino acid composition (mg/g) and chemical score of sorghum and millet proteins**Grain*
> *Isoleucine*
> *Leucine*
> *Lysine*
> *Methi-
> onine*
> *Cystine*
> *Pheny- lalanina*
> *Tyrosine*
> ...


ειναι εμφανης σε ολα η υστερηση σε λυσινη ,κατι που κανει το κεχρι  (καναρινοσπορο ) σαφως ανωτερο και απαραιτητο στα μιγματα

----------


## blackmailer

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα!! Θα τα μελετησω αμεσα!! Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι τα διαφορα millet δεν τα βρισκεις μεμονωμενα στο εμποριο ε;

----------


## jk21

σε πετ σοπ συνηθως βρισκεις απλα την λεγομενη παπαγαλινη 

σε e shop εχω δει μονο σε ενα να εχει μεμονωμενα 3 ειδη millet .Iσως υπαρχει και αλλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να κάνω μια ερωτησούλα γιατί δεν το βρίσκω κάπου. Σπανάκι επιτρέπεται να τρώνε τα ζεμπράκια;

μου λύθηκε τελικά η απορία, το βρήκα σε ένα παλιό ποστ ότι επιτρέπεται! Παρόλα αυτά αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη άποψη ενημερώστε με!

----------


## blackmailer

Εννοείται ότι επιτρέπεται ...και τους αρέσει κιόλας!! αν έχουν μάθει να δοκιμάζουν διάφορα σίγουρα θα ξετρελαθούν!!! τώρα που το λες αν βρω σπανάκι σήμερα θα τους πάρω κι εγώ!!  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

Μιας και συζητάτε για διατροφή ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ τωρα που ετοιμάζω την κλούβα μου την μεγάλη έλεγα να τους κάνω δώρο και μια γλάστρα με ένα φυτό και σκεφτόμουν κάτι ανάμεσα σε βασιλικό, ρίγανη, μέντα ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο μυρωδικό.... Ποιο θεωρείτε πιο κατάλληλο για τα ζεμπράκια αυτή την εποχή;

----------


## blackmailer

εγώ θα έλεγα ρίγανη η οποία έχει αντιβακτηριδιακές ιδιότητες ,αντιμηκυτισιακές και σχετικά κοκκιδιοστατικες.

εδώ θα δείς και την πηγή απο την οποία το είχα διαβάσει : Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι δοκιμάζουν ότι τους βάζω πλέον (ευτυχώς). Τέλεια λοιπόν, ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Να καταθέσω κι εγώ την απορία μου ; το μπρόκολο το δίνουμε αβραστο σωστά ;

----------


## jk21

Αβραστο καλα πλυμμενο ή ελαφρως ζεματισμενο 1 λεπτο σε καυτο νερο

----------

